# hilar fino



## norma 126

¿Hay una traducción exacta de esta frase en italiano? En español hilar fino, es estar en todos los detalles, ser exageradamente preciso.


----------



## claudine2006

Un adjetivo para traducir la expresión podría ser "pignolo".


----------



## sabrinita85

El diccionario bilingüe de Laura Tam, traduce la locución "hilar muy fino / delgado" con "andarci con i piedi di piombo; andarci molto cauti".


----------



## claudine2006

Probablemente en España y en Argentina la expresión tendrá dos distintos significados porque la definición de Norma (ser exageradamente preciso) no tiene nada a que ver con "andarci con i piedi di piombo".


----------



## Ottoboni

O en Argentina hilar fino quiere decir "andarse con pies de plomo" (que existe en el español peninsular con la misma interpretación que en italiano) y ese diccionario es de argentino-italiano o es un error. "Hilar fino" no tiene nada que ver con "andarse con pies de plomo".


----------



## norma 126

Andar con pies de plomo quiere decir tener precaución o andar con cuidado.También, en lugar de hilar fino, se suele decir buscar la quinta pata al gato, pero bueno, esto ya es hilar muy fino.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah perfecto Norma, entonces en España tiene un sentido diferente que en Argentina.
"Buscar la quinta pata al gato" (aunque yo conocía "Buscar los tres pies al gato") en italiano se traduciría con "Cercare il pelo nell'uovo". Por lo tanto unas posibles traducciones para *hilar fino* pueden ser:
*-pignolare
-fiscalizzare
-cavillare
-...
*
Todas acciones que cumple un: *
meticoloso
minuzioso
scrupoloso
tignoso
puntiglioso
...


*


----------



## betulina

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah perfecto Norma, entonces en España tiene un sentido diferente que en Argentina.
> "Buscar la quinta pata al gato" (aunque yo conocía "Buscar los tres pies al gato") en italiano se traduciría con "Cercare il pelo nell'uovo". Por lo tanto unas posibles traducciones para *hilar fino* pueden ser:
> *-pignolare
> -fiscalizzare
> -cavillare
> -...
> *
> Todas acciones que cumple un: *
> meticoloso
> minuzioso
> scrupoloso
> tignoso
> puntiglioso
> ...
> 
> 
> *



 Exacto, Sabrina.  Pero es raro, porque para mí "hilar fino" quiere decir lo mismo que para Norma, "ser puntilloso", etc.


----------



## sabrinita85

No sé ...
El diccionario de Laura Tam es el mejor que hay entre los bilingües... en todo caso ha sido escrito por seres humanos, por lo que no está exento de errores.

Pero es curioso que el Diccionario de la Rae señale también el significado que da Tam... 

*Hilar** delgado / fino.*
* 1.* Discurrir con sutileza o *proceder con sumo cuidado* y exactitud.


 "Andarci cauti / andarci con i piedi di piombo" quiere decir "proceder con sumo cuidado y exactitud" ... No sé qué pensar.

¿Entonces en el habla no tiene este significado?


----------



## claudine2006

De toda manera el diccionario ese será el mejor pero no deja de ser de bajo nivel, no sé si lo habéis notado en otros casos.
La utilidad de WR es, entre otras, la de poder hablar con nativos para aclarar las dudas que los diccionarios no nos solucionan (o que nos crean).


----------



## betulina

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Entonces en el habla no tiene este significado?



Es que creo que en algún punto estas dos expresiones se pueden "solapar"... Para mí, _hilar fino_ es como sutilizar. Mi diccionario bilingüe dice "sottilizzare, andar per il sottile". ¿Os suena bien?


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> Mi diccionario bilingüe dice "sottilizzare, andar per il sottile". ¿Os suena bien?


Sí, sí, _sottilizzare _tiene el mismo significado que _pignolare, fiscalizzare_, etc.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

norma 126 said:


> ¿Hay una traducción exacta de esta frase en italiano? En español hilar fino, es estar en todos los detalles, ser exageradamente preciso.


 

Oltre a "_*cercare il pelo nell'uovo*_" che a me pare il modo di dire che più si attaglia ad una traduzione di "_hilar fino_", aggiungo qui di seguito:

a) _*cercare il nodo nel giunco*_ ( che di norma non ne ha );

b) _*cercare cinque piedi al montone*_ ( antico e desueto );

c) *guardare per il sottile* ( azione, appunto, dettata da eccessivo scrupolo o indefettibile zelo ).

Circa quest' ultima espressione è doveroso precisare che in italiano viene utilizzata solo nella forma negativa, per cui assume un senso del tutto opposto alla corrispondente spagnola. In definitiva si dice "*non guardare per il sottile"* intendendo che non si è intenzionati all'analisi del dettaglio o all'accuratezza del dire e/o del fare.

=======================

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## claudine2006

nuevoestudiante said:


> _guardare per il sottile_[/B] ( azione, appunto, dettata da eccessivo scrupolo o indefettibile zelo ).


Ho sempre sentito "non andare troppo per il sottile".


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Ho sempre sentito "non andare troppo per il sottile".


E' questa, espressione diffusa ma non originaria, giacché *guardare per il sottile* allude propriamente all'atto medesimo di "stringere gli occhi" al fine di accomodare il cristallino*.* Il tutto con palese rinvio metaforico ad un atteggiamento decisamente pedante*.*

Absit iniuria verbis.

Mario.

===================


*Nec spe nec metu*


----------

